# SOWO 09 A6



## eurovseuro (Aug 5, 2008)

I shot this A6 at SOWO 09. Very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: SOWO 09 A6 (eurovseuro)*

Sweet, that's Sean's A6. Mine should be that low in a few weeks


----------



## Kemer1 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: SOWO 09 A6 (mikegilbert)*

Ew! Just not feeling the whole murdered thing, and that's just way too low!!! Ruined a perfectly good $50K car. Sorry but I just don't get it.


----------



## defrost (May 26, 2006)

*FV-QR*

its on bags.


----------



## fleuger99 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: SOWO 09 A6 (Kemer1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kemer1* »_Ew! Just not feeling the whole murdered thing, and that's just way too low!!! Ruined a perfectly good $50K car. Sorry but I just don't get it.

X2. Good luck driving that anywhere other than great roads and enjoying the drive. Here in Boston you'd leave half the underside behind within half a mile.


----------



## defrost (May 26, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *fleuger99* »_
X2. Good luck driving that anywhere other than great roads and enjoying the drive. Here in Boston you'd leave half the underside behind within half a mile. 



_Quote, originally posted by *defrost* »_its on bags.


----------



## MylesPH1 (Aug 6, 2000)

*Re: SOWO 09 A6 (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_Sweet, that's Sean's A6. Mine should be that low in a few weeks









Really?
I love that car's look, but I'm not gonna be doing that to mine any time soon..


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: SOWO 09 A6 (MylesPH1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MylesPH1* »_Really?

Yep http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The A6 is my weekend cruiser so I thought I'd have some fun with it. Mine's set to go under the knife this weekend. 
My airride build thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4302028


----------



## MylesPH1 (Aug 6, 2000)

*FV-QR*

Well I'll be watching! Like I said, not MY thing, but definitely sure I'll dig the outcome.
God I better do SOMETHING to my A6, it's boringly stock...


----------



## eurovseuro (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: SOWO 09 A6 (mikegilbert)*

I was amazed by the large body and smooth lines. This may be the next family hauler... minus bags


----------

